
Can an Algorithm Prove You Won't Quit Your Next Job? - aburan28
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-05/can-an-algorithm-prove-you-won-t-quit-your-next-job-
======
hwstar
No savings and a large amount of debt keeps a lot of people from switching
jobs due to the risk of an interruption in debt payments. Maybe their
algorithm tries to determine the assets an employee owns and avoid those with
large savings and investment account balances.

------
betolink
As per the halting problem... no it can't ;)

